# Sychronizing LOR and VSA?



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

So last year I did a 32 channel light show using LOR controllers. This year I want to up the ante and add a couple of 3 axis skulls. My plan is for the skulls to sing why the light show is played. Although LOR has servo control capability, I've heard its a complete pain. Is there a way to synch a LOR with VSA controlled talking skulls? LOR's forum isn't much help as its definitely more geared to the christmas crowd.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

I am a big LOR fan myself and was wondering the same thing. I will be in St Louis in March for the haunt show and sometimes LOR has a booth there. If I find anything out i will post.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

wasn't aware of the show. Looks like I'll be there as well...


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Still haven't made much headway on this. Apparently LOR's Servo Dog is pretty primitive and not a good option for the head movements on a 3 axis skull. LOR just must not have that much of a market from the Haunt Crowd. Pretty disappointing, actually...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you planning to use 2 different computers for this? Not sure if you'd run into trouble trying to run both LOR & VSA on the same PC (you might be able to - never tried.) 
You could set up channels in your LOR routine to trigger VSA routines using Monkey Basic's Helmsman & either a DLP-IO8-G, a hacked pc keyboard, or the parallel port on your VSA PC (if it has one.) You wouldn't get precise syncing between the two, but the times should be consistant enough that you probably won't run into too many problems. Helmsman would give you 5 inputs, so you could have 5 separate VSA routines.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

hedg12 said:


> Are you planning to use 2 different computers for this? Not sure if you'd run into trouble trying to run both LOR & VSA on the same PC (you might be able to - never tried.)
> You could set up channels in your LOR routine to trigger VSA routines using Monkey Basic's Helmsman & either a DLP-IO8-G, a hacked pc keyboard, or the parallel port on your VSA PC (if it has one.) You wouldn't get precise syncing between the two, but the times should be consistant enough that you probably won't run into too many problems. Helmsman would give you 5 inputs, so you could have 5 separate VSA routines.


The problem is, the synching would NEED to be nearly perfect. What I may end up doing in controlling the mouth function with LOR's Servo Controller and then use VSA to control the head movement. Obviously not a perfect solution.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm on another area of the forum going over the same thing, and have come to realize that if i want to be able to trigger VSA to run with in a LOR show I would need the above and a 2nd laptop to be able to do this, as I want them to trigger in a show and externally. Plus there would be separate sound files and only one sound card. Not to mention the demand on computer to do all this. LOR/DMX and VSA at the same time. 

So now I'm thinking I am better off to find a standalone solution for my servo control.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

wow unifying thread theory is real....
OK, as I have said in other threads around the net, this all can be done with ONE computer.
VSA/MB on one, since MB is only the interface to VSA, to create the scheme.
Run LOR native using a CTB unit or add a mini or pro director module to a PC unit.
Then you trigger the vsa show on the laptop via the dongle.
OR
Use Hauntbot APC8 thru APC24 and the mp3 module triggered off the LOR (need a channel to relay connector), with no PCs when director controlled or a pc without directors.
OR
Use a number of Prop2s from EFXTek (lie the hauntbot method)
OR
Skip LOR and run the whole show via DMX like madrix or another similar app (many open source freeware digiDMX consoles available).


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

GoryCorey 
Thanks Again! I have my direction figured out.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

curious minds want to know

whachagonnado?


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sure, sorry should have said something. 
Going to run 2 laptops, 
1st my LOR/DMX stuff, as this is Halloween and Christmas, and some other special events. Lots of time invested here already not going to rebuild the wheel.

2nd one will run VSA and MonkeyBasics. Can't argue what Nelson and MonkeyBasic as done with VSA. Thus easy options for triggers or just timed events. And I can use some simple relay boards around any zone lighting for the servo props.

Sometimes we just make things more difficult than the have to be. 

Andy 

Now if MonkeyBasic could ever be made functional with LOR, Holly heck I would be all over it.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

One of the benefits of being an LOR partner is that we do get to whisper into LOR Dans ear.
I will inquiry to see if the sequencing/show engine hooks would be available for cross development.
My guess is no, but it may be possible.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nelson did seem to express some interest in a LOR program in the other forum. 
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

:googly:


----------

